# Time between Audax rides



## steveindenmark (18 Jan 2011)

I know there are a lot of variables to this question but I am new to cycling and am hoping to qualify for PBP this year.

I am 52, reasonably fit and bloody minded.

I hope to start training in the next couple of weeks by riding to work and home, 12 miles each way and rides at the weekend. Just to make it interesting I will be riding a Bacchetta Giro 26 and I have never ridden a recumbent 2 wheeler before.

I have to complete the qualifying rides quite quickly in order to apply to ride PBP.

The timetable now reads as follows:

200km 19th March
300km 2nd April
400km 21st April
600km 14th May

I realise that these rides are crammed in tight but there is obviously a deadline in order for me not miss the bus.

Any suggestions or comments are gladly welcomed.

Steve


----------



## zigzag (18 Jan 2011)

steve, i think 24 miles every day is a good training distance as long as you go at full speed. this would increase your muscle power. for endurance i would do some longer and hilly rides on weekends, 100-200km, and ideally some overnight rides. longer rides require a lot of determination whether you are fast or slow, but being faster is more enjoyable.
i'll do my first qualifier this saturday and after two months off the bike it's not going to be easy.. 

lee: afaik you can do qualifying rides in any country, and the whole pbp registration and entry will be online


----------



## Randochap (18 Jan 2011)

The time between those brevets is fine, but agree you need to get some distance in and throw in some hill work (you'll need that for PBP!) 

If, as you mention, you are new to cycling, besides the physical training, you need to get plenty of other experience: night riding, bike maintenance, pacing, nutrition, etc. Read lots and talk to other riders. Check out sites like Audax UK, BC Randonneurs (big PBP section) and my humble site VeloWeb.

Bonne route!


----------



## yello (19 Jan 2011)

The time between rides looks okay to me too. Lee is right in pointing out that you do have more time than that to ride your qualifiers but I accept that, if you situation is similar to mine, you might not have a great deal choice as too 'when'! That is, the qualifying rides are scheduled for those dates and you either do them or miss qualifying! Scheduling as you have, you do have the added advantage of having the time to make up for any DNFs on those qualifiers.

Do please keep in mind that it's long time between your last ride (14 May) and the start of PBP is late August. You'll need to keep the legs turning over and also be fine tuning your preparation; making sure the kit's good, lights work, weight is minimised, etc etc etc. 

But don't fret about any of it. Just keep relaxed and smiling, and the legs turning, and all will be well. As they say in France, little by little the bird builds its nest... though they say it in French obviously!


----------



## vorsprung (19 Jan 2011)

Do an extra 200km event before the 19th of March

If there isn't an event, just go out and ride 200km in 13h20m or less

Ask the recumbent people what you need to do with your Bacchetta to make it more comfortable/ properly fitting

I agree with the comments about riding at night. You might be able to buy some advantage by getting a really good front light. It's easier to ride faster with a big light


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys.

I used to run marathons and so know the commitment needed to take part in any endurance events.

Strange as it sounds I want to get these qualifying rides out of the way so I can start preparing properly for the PBP ride. I see the sense in having the qualifying rides but in all honesty they are a bit of a buggerance.

I have been swatting up on what I need for the bike and nutrition etc. But I can sit and read about it until I am blue in the face but riding the bike is the only way I will get to Paris.

I am a member of AudaxUK and also Audax Randonneurs Danmark and really appreciate the help I am getting.

Lights seem to be a total quagmire and nobody agrees with anyone else. What is a good battery light for a 600km ride. I do not want to go the expense of fitting a dynamo.

Steve


----------



## yello (19 Jan 2011)

steveindenmark said:


> Strange as it sounds I want to get these qualifying rides out of the way so I can start preparing properly for the PBP ride. I see the sense in having the qualifying rides but in all honesty they are a bit of a buggerance.




You're right. It does sound strange! You could treat the qualifiers as preparation rather than just as a requirement. You'll learn loads doing them, particularly given your situation as a new comer. There are even some folk that would say you need do no other prep than the qualifiers! Not so in your case methinks not least because, as I said in my last post, you have some time between your last qualifier and the event itself.

Re lighting, I can't really advise since I use a dynamo. Rear lights for me will be 3 LEDS, but there's less problem there. Rear lights have good run on a single set of batteries. My back up front light will probably be my Fenix L2D torch, which I'd be taking anyway.


----------



## zigzag (19 Jan 2011)

very long rides are harder than marathons and sleep deprivation is the hardest to deal with (at least for me). i would compare a marathon to a 300km or hilly 200km ride.


----------



## vorsprung (20 Jan 2011)

steveindenmark said:


> Lights seem to be a total quagmire and nobody agrees with anyone else. What is a good battery light for a 600km ride.



Get two the same. Then you have a backup and /or double the light. I suggest the B&M Ixon. This runs off AA batteries. 

For the qualifiers use high capacity rechargables. For PBP start on the rechargables then switch to lithiums. Carry enough lithiums to see you through


----------



## bof (20 Jan 2011)

Whatever you get for lights make sure they use AA/AAA batteries. You will have no chance to recharge on PBP & you leave the option open to pick up replacements in the unlikely event you run short.


----------

